# Alien Air 1 Plane



## johnbr (Jan 29, 2012)

Now this what I call a home built.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 29, 2012)

You mean after 20 years they finally built the thing. That's how long ago I saw the first articles, and even magazine covers, feathering this aircraft. This version is just a little different, the long proposed version had 4 ducted fans, instead of three. With 4 Wankel rotaries, all interconnected.

Has it flown yet? Does it live up to the hype?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2012)

It has been at the Camarillo Airshow the last 2-3 years. I've only seen it on static display, so I don't know if it's flown yet, but it looks pretty neat. Looks like these photos were taken at the Camarillo Airshow.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 30, 2012)

I always thought it was a scam, they were always just short of starting the flight test program, for 20 years.

I'd look at their range estimates and wonder, where the heck the fuel tanks for those thirsty wankels were.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 30, 2012)

My thought was the osprey with fans


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome.
I would like to afford such a flying car.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like something from the "Jetsons" with a George Foreman grill on the front!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2012)

...another wish.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2012)

Man the fun I could have.......


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man the fun I could have.......



The fat lady at the nose in the first pic is married, VB.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 31, 2012)

Found this on it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry David but that was funny Matt!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2012)

"Year Built: 1993 - 2007"

Thats priceless!!!!! Looks like an obituary.




> Man the fun I could have.......



I think he was talking about the golf cart.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's what it looked like in 2009. I will have to see if I have any recent photos of it. I think I might have grabbed some in August 2011.


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 1, 2012)

I notice the cruise speed and gross weight have TBA on them, To Be Announced .
Has it ever flown?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2012)

That I don't know. I have only seen it on static display at the shows.


----------

